# Acer Laptops



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I want to purchase a laptop for the home. I've been looking at HPs and I've begun to notice that Acer has the same configurations for quite a bit less. Does anyone have an Acer laptop, and if so, could you relate your experiences with it?

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have one of their laptops, but I just got one of their computer monitors, and I'm thrilled with it. I haven't heard much about their laptops, but see them all over the place. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I looked at a lot of laptops in the past few months and ended up with a Compaq (HP) since it got the most bang for the buck... It had about $150 worth of rebates. I remember looking at the Acers and couldn't find a configuration I liked.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I have had two of there laptops. I was totally pleased with both of them. I had purchased one for myself. When I realized how nice it was for the money I purchased a second one for my son. I passed the one I got for me to my daughter. Her kids 5 and 1 have knocked it off tables still going strong. There are a few marks in the case but other than that nothing


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> I don't have one of their laptops, but I just got one of their computer monitors, and I'm thrilled with it. I haven't heard much about their laptops, but see them all over the place. Wish I could be more help.


I have never had an Acer product, but I've never seen any bad reviews about them. Thanx for replying.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I looked at a lot of laptops in the past few months and ended up with a Compaq (HP) since it got the most bang for the buck... It had about $150 worth of rebates. I remember looking at the Acers and couldn't find a configuration I liked.


Been looking for a while and have found Acer configurations that would fit our planned usage which is basically as an Internet portal. I have two new HP computers and am very satisfied with both. The Acers cost a lot less and since my wife is the one who really wants one...

But then I look at he Compaqs and the HPs and think "it's only money". I see one glowing post about the Acers on this thread so far. Perhaps a few more positive posts will sway me. Costco has the Acers with the configuration I want and they are a lot less money. Would rather stick with Costco and their two year coverage. Confused, I am...

I sincerely hope the "Soup Nazi" will be back after the football season is over.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> I have had two of there laptops. I was totally pleased with both of them. I had purchased one for myself. When I realized how nice it was for the money I purchased a second one for my son. I passed the one I got for me to my daughter. Her kids 5 and 1 have knocked it off tables still going strong. There are a few marks in the case but other than that nothing


Thanks for the positive reply. Are you running Vista Home Pro? Got a dual core Intel chip set?

Rich


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Thanks for the positive reply. Are you running Vista Home Pro? Got a dual core Intel chip set?
> 
> Rich


 Yes running Vista Home Premium on both. They both have the 17" widescreen and pentium dual core processors.


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

I have an Acer laptop and, although the screen died six months in, it was replaced with a new one within a week of my calling customer support. It's about 3 years old now, and one of the keys on the keyboard occasionally comes up. Overall, I'm happy with the computer (and their customer service), and I'd recommend them if the potential user is not too "hard" on the laptop.

I've had a much worse experience with an HP laptop that's been in and out of the shop throughout its entire extended warranty.

Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> Yes running Vista Home Premium on both. They both have the 17" widescreen and pentium dual core processors.


Thanx, you've been a big help, now if only Costco has them...

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Other options: two Toshiba 17 inch laptops at Best Buy. My son has the Satellite L355D-S57825 advertised in last week's ad for $550 - AMD Turion processor, 3 GB RAM, 250 GB hard drive, Vista Home Premium, Wireless G adapter. He got the bundle advertised online that also includes a Logitech Wireless mouse and a carrying case for $40 more. Heps quite happy with it.
They have a new model advertised in today's ad for $580, with 4 GB RAM and a 320 GB Hard drive and Wireless N adapter.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Whatever you do - stay away from Dell!

I used to be a Dell fanboy, but ever since they offshored most everything, they've hit rock bottom.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Other options: two Toshiba 17 inch laptops at Best Buy. My son has the Satellite L355D-S57825 advertised in last week's ad for $550 - AMD Turion processor, 3 GB RAM, 250 GB hard drive, Vista Home Premium, Wireless G adapter. He got the bundle advertised online that also includes a Logitech Wireless mouse and a carrying case for $40 more. Heps quite happy with it.
> They have a new model advertised in today's ad for $580, with 4 GB RAM and a 320 GB Hard drive and Wireless N adapter.


Almost got the Acer...then ended up with the Toshiba...250GB drive instead of 160GB....3GB RAM instead of 2GB...better video card too....also get a carrying case....all at $100 more.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Whatever you do - stay away from Dell!
> 
> I used to be a Dell fanboy, but ever since they offshored most everything, they've hit rock bottom.


Yeah, I don't like them either. Ended up buying a Lenovo. Wife's company has a deal with them. Lenovo = IBM.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Almost got the Acer...then ended up with the Toshiba...250GB drive instead of 160GB....3GB RAM instead of 2GB...better video card too....also get a carrying case....all at $100 more.


Well, I almost got an Acer too. Wife's company has a deal with Lenovo (IBM) and I just bought it.

Thanx for the info, tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Other options: two Toshiba 17 inch laptops at Best Buy. My son has the Satellite L355D-S57825 advertised in last week's ad for $550 - AMD Turion processor, 3 GB RAM, 250 GB hard drive, Vista Home Premium, Wireless G adapter. He got the bundle advertised online that also includes a Logitech Wireless mouse and a carrying case for $40 more. Heps quite happy with it.
> They have a new model advertised in today's ad for $580, with 4 GB RAM and a 320 GB Hard drive and Wireless N adapter.


Thanx Cholly. Ended up getting a Lenovo (IBM). Wife's company has a deal with them so we got it for a good price and since the wife's company buys or leases several millions of dollars worth of computers from them, they go out of their way to keep people happy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx for the help, guys. I ended up getting a Lenovo at a really good corporate price. Lenovo = IBM.

Rich


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Whatever you do - stay away from Dell!
> 
> I used to be a Dell fanboy, but ever since they offshored most everything, they've hit rock bottom.


Considering I used to work for Dell until that point... :nono2:

Another possibility you could try is PCTorque. They have some nice laptops.

http://pctorque.com


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ummm.. Lenovo is NOT IBM anymore. Lenovo is Chinese - they bought IBM's PC division some time ago.. Lenovo's purchase was, according to Wikipedia, completed in 2005.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> Ummm.. Lenovo is NOT IBM anymore. Lenovo is Chinese - they bought IBM's PC division some time ago.. Lenovo's purchase was, according to Wikipedia, completed in 2005.


This is from Lenovo's website:

2005 Lenovo completes the acquisition of IBM's Personal Computing Division, making it a new international IT competitor and the third-largest personal computer company in the world.

Lenovo announces the closing of a US$350 million strategic investment by three leading private equity firms: Texas Pacific Group, General Atlantic LLC and Newbridge Capital LLC.

Lenovo establishes a new Innovation Center in Research Triangle Park, N.C., to enable customers, business partners, solution providers and independent software vendors to collaborate on new personal computing solutions.

Lenovo introduces the industry's thinnest, lightest and most secure Tablet PC, the ThinkPad X41 Tablet.

Lenovo introduces the first widescreen ThinkPad with embedded wireless WAN, the ThinkPad Z60, available for the first time with a titanium cover.

Lenovo becomes the world's largest provider of biometric-enabled PCs by selling its one-millionth PC with an integrated fingerprint reader.

William J. Amelio is appointed as CEO and President of Lenovo.



Well, I've got no problems with Chinese computers based on the above. And Pace is a Chinese company and the HR20-700 and 21-700 are, I think, the best of the HRs.

I should have it in hand early next week and will post a few days after that what I think of it.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Considering I used to work for Dell until that point... :nono2:


I never had anything against the Dells, but I didn't like the high prices and poor tech support. My experiences with HP have been much better. But I bought the Lenovo and can only hope my wife likes it. She has a corporate laptop that is a Lenovo that she brings home every night, but that is just for work and my son and I cannot use it nor can she play around on the Net with it. She has been quite happy with her corporate Lenovo and I hope it carries over to the new one. And with her corporate discount, it was about $300 less than an HP with exactly the same configuration.

Personally, I think it was a waste of money, but when she wants something, the word "no" doesn't work. This will make the fifth computer we have in the house, not counting her business laptop. And the third new one this year. Oh, well...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well the Lenovo works better than I could have hoped for. Wife's happy. I've used it a few times and it is a lot faster than I thought it would be. Big 17" screen, nice PQ, big keyboard and all sorts of goodies. So far so good. If anything bad happens to it in the future, I will open a new thread. 

Thanx for all your help,

Rich


----------

